# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH and clenbuterol

## j-man76

I am on my 5th week of HGH. Is it safe to use Clenbuterol to speed up fat loss?

----------


## Dieselpower

I heard that you can stack it with GH. 2 weeks/2 weeks Off (clen )
not sure

----------


## Silver-Bolt

Yes, it is ok to run Clen with the GH. My understanding is the 2 week on and 2 week off Clen cycle is not so good. I have read that 6-8 weeks on with a 6-8 week break is better.

----------


## Timm1704

if you do a good search, all the keys to using clenbuterol are at hand. I ran it for 8-12 weeks (cant remember how long exactly) afew years ago, upto 120mcg each day, which isnt particularly high. Every 3rd week id take 50mg of sleepease (a sleeping tablet sold over the counter here in the UK). Cant remember the name of the main ingredient but it basically upgrades your receptors so you dont become tolerant of the clen . Look it up, its written by perfectbeast

----------


## Gear

HGH + clen is fine.

-Gear

----------


## dannyboyleeds

will combinding the too eat away at your muscle tho??

----------


## Phate

> will combinding the too eat away at your muscle tho??


no, but your diet will dictate that more than anything

----------


## dannyboyleeds

what would u follow as a suit, high protein. low carbs?

----------


## prstnjak

you should do clen for 3 weeks temper up every 3 days 40mcg and the 11th day go down same way.... you'll see how you feel and if you are not shaking enough take more or if you can handale it take less..... I love clen the problem is the body get used of it and you need take off.... also you should do it early in the morning otherwise you wont sleep.....I start 3 days a go 80mcg(2 days) today i took 120mcg at once at 7am went to the gym do 1/2 hour chest and 60 cardio at 65-70 max heart rate..... but if you are new to clen take 20-40mcg to try and see how you feel DO not get scared if you are shaking you;ll get used of it.......

----------


## JaredLean

Let me know if you stack the two.

Im interested in the same stack.

Thanks,

Jared

----------


## ridedivefx

Your body will get used to it - to counter that you can also you Benadryll.

Timm1704 also mentioned the same with some sort of sleeping aid

----------

